# Cadpat leather gloves



## Da_man (13 Sep 2005)

Been issued a pair the other day in exchange for the old gloves and liner.  So since there is no liner, its only good at down to +5.  So now we dont have anything between these and the big white winter gloves?


----------



## Kal (13 Sep 2005)

Light weight thermal or cold weather glove?


----------



## BKells (13 Sep 2005)

What's the scale of issue for those things? I'm a reservist in Ottawa, can I go to NDHQ and demand them?


----------



## Da_man (13 Sep 2005)

Kal said:
			
		

> Light weight thermal or cold weather glove?





Ok i completely forgot about the cold weather gloves. my bad      I feel really stupid now.






			
				BKells said:
			
		

> What's the scale of issue for those things? I'm a reservist in Ottawa, can I go to NDHQ and demand them?




I was issued mine at my unit.


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2005)

There are several gloves systems working there way into the system.

a Cadpat "combat glove" - the one you got
Mortar gloves (basically a flight glove issued w/o the nomex inner)
'Desert' Gloves (a tan almost light neoprene material with leather palm and fingers).

Since these are still filtering out to the reg combat arms I am guessing you cant simply DEMAND them...


----------



## Bomber (13 Sep 2005)

My mortar gloves fit inside the cadpat ones.  They also make a great liner for the big mittens.


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> My mortar gloves fit inside the cadpat ones.   They also make a great liner for the big mittens.



Roger that they make an awesome anti-contact glove.


----------



## kyleg (13 Sep 2005)

Just got my CADPAT combat gloves as well. Something tells me they wont last too long in the field, but hey, I could be wrong. What's your experience with them KevinB?

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2005)

I dont have them yet - they where only issued to certain troops in 1 CMBG

Not to worried as the Mortar Gloves I have are my favourite gloves


----------



## Bomber (13 Sep 2005)




----------



## Bomber (13 Sep 2005)

KevinB just used the word awesome to describe a piece of issued kit, all my hard work at DLR has finally paid off.


----------



## dutchie (13 Sep 2005)

I recently put in my size for these new cadpat gloves. Do what I did - ask for ones a little big, and go get a good liner.


----------



## Da_man (13 Sep 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> I recently put in my size for these new cadpat gloves. Do what I did - ask for ones a little big, and go get a good liner.




yeah... I usually wear X-Large gloves, but they only had large, so im a bit tight in them so thats not possible for me.


----------



## dutchie (13 Sep 2005)

Sucks to be you, but you CAN get some pretty thin liners these days.


----------



## KevinB (13 Sep 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> KevinB just used the word awesome to describe a piece of issued kit, all my hard work at DLR has finally paid off.



Credit where credit is due...


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (14 Sep 2005)

My friends grandmother is one of the lead designers at Raber, and designed most of the gloves for the clothe the soldier program, including (I was told) the mortar gloves, I will have to tell her she has received one of the highest accolades of all, KevinB's approval.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

I was at Raber Gloves this past summer to take a tour with the CTS program.  The owner seems to take pride in having a long standing contract with the CF and putting out quality work.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

I believe the CADPAT ones are made in Quebec.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (14 Sep 2005)

Although I'm am 100% postive you know more on the subject than I, she did show me samples of the CADPAT gloves she is personally working on and designing, these may not be the mortar gloves but she told me she designed the new flight gloves, at least that was my understanding at the time.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Sep 2005)

I was at the Raber Glove Coy and was shown around by Howard C Raber.  The were in full swing making the Mortar Glove.  They also make many civie gloves.  www.raberglove.com
That was this summer.  Now they may have got the contract for the CADPAT Temperate glove since then but he was not making the current temperate glove at that time.


----------



## Bomber for Life (15 Sep 2005)

Bomber said:
			
		

> KevinB just used the word awesome to describe a piece of issued kit, all my hard work at DLR has finally paid off.



 :

Way to pat yourself on the back D.

Just kidding.


----------



## Bomber (15 Sep 2005)

Mortar gloves are made in the west, that is why they were rolled out in Shilo first, kind of a little PR thing.  Who knows where they make the Cadpat ones, and I would never be proud taking any responsibility for anything to do with the goretex gloves, they have the same dexterity as an oven mitt.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Sep 2005)

To be more specific they are made in Winnipeg which may or may not have had anything to do with it.  The original gortex jackets were made in Wpg to but my unit was way low on the pecking order.
As far as gloves made, they make them to CF specs so blame the CF for the oven mitts.


----------



## Bomber (15 Sep 2005)

Don't worry, I do.


----------



## KevinB (15 Sep 2005)

So do we...


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

ICCSG Gagetown here,
Entitlement is 1 pr of this CTS item for all Army DEU both Reg F and Res F no matter where their posted as well as one pr for all Air/Naval DEU employed in support of land ops. You will need to turn in your cbt glove inners & outers to receive the new glove. They come in 8 sizes and are very comfortable...we'll be able to hide in a bottle of relish by the time they're done with us!!  
SgtVern


----------



## armyvern (18 Sep 2005)

Just a PS...
We rolled out the bulk exchange of the new Temperate Combat Glove here in Gagetown in February 05 just in case you didn't catch us on the Army News site. We are getting some complaints about them....ie we can't do barbed wire, POL or rapelling with them...UHHH DUHHH that's what barbed wire gloves, work gloves and rapelling gloves are for!! :-\


----------



## kyleg (18 Sep 2005)

We could always just use steel suit-of-armour-type gauntlets. Those would work for everything!  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Sep 2005)

"You will need to turn in your cbt glove inners & outers to receive the new glove."  Not exactly true

We have rapelling gloves?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (18 Sep 2005)

> "You will need to turn in your cbt glove inners & outers to receive the new glove."  Not exactly true



My units QM made us return our old inner/outer combat gloves before we got the CADPAT ones.  They were also turning away anyone who didnt have them for exchange.

It kind of sucks now because I used to wear either my liner or black outers while on the bus and metro on the way to my unit during the winter.  Now I have neither.  I'm going to have to wear my CADPAT gloves which look kind of strange out in public.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Sep 2005)

We didn't have to turn ours in so I think I'll give them to my dad.  They're brand new so they kinda look like dress gloves right now.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Sep 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> We didn't have to turn ours in so I think I'll give them to my dad.   They're brand new so they kinda look like dress gloves right now.



That's a nice sentiment, but don't forget that they are on your Clothing Docs when it comes time to clear.  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (18 Sep 2005)

true but being a phased out item they don't need them back (or so they say).


----------



## MPSHIELD (21 Sep 2005)

I have read this thread 2 times to ensure this question has not been answered. No ones has been able to answer the question regarding the durability of these TW gloves. I have no field or OP experience with them yet as I have just been issued them. The question asked previously in this post has still not been answered, so I ask again, how are these gloves for durability? Anyone have any comments as far as the durability? Rips? quality issues? On first inspection of my set of gloves, they seem to be thin with no reinforcement on the main areas, however, in MY  opinion, they seem comfortable and seem to have good dexterity while using them. It is too early to tell for sure with my very little experience with them. Anyone that has had them for a while have any other comments about them? If not, I will soon find out I suppose.

Cheers


----------



## kyleg (21 Sep 2005)

I'm goin on ex this weekend, I'll be sure to report on how they hold up


----------



## geo (21 Sep 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> My units QM made us return our old inner/outer combat gloves before we got the CADPAT ones.   They were also turning away anyone who didnt have them for exchange.
> 
> It kind of sucks now because I used to wear either my liner or black outers while on the bus and metro on the way to my unit during the winter.   Now I have neither.   I'm going to have to wear my CADPAT gloves which look kind of strange out in public.


CFB Montreal is doing a 1 for 1 exchange between combat gloves (w/liner) and the new gloves.
as far as I'm concerned.... they can have em - never liked the old gloves 

if you use "clothing on line" you can order two pairs of "dress gloves" for use with your CFs and whatever...... leave the Cadpat gloves with your combat gear


----------



## Armymedic (21 Sep 2005)

MPSHIELD said:
			
		

> I have read this thread 2 times to ensure this question has not been answered. No ones has been able to answer the question regarding the durability of these TW gloves. I have no field or OP experience with them yet as I have just been issued them. The question asked previously in this post has still not been answered, so I ask again, how are these gloves for durability? Anyone have any comments as far as the durability? Rips? quality issues? On first inspection of my set of gloves, they seem to be thin with no reinforcement on the main areas, however, in MY  opinion, they seem comfortable and seem to have good dexterity while using them. It is too early to tell for sure with my very little experience with them. Anyone that has had them for a while have any other comments about them? If not, I will soon find out I suppose.
> 
> Cheers


I received them last yr before heading over to the 'ghan. Been to the field with them, got them wet and muddy..handwashed them and airdryed them. They came out like new. And now fit my hand like...well, a glove. Fired instinctive rifle and pistol shoot with them as well. Felt better then any previous glove.

Used as a leather field glove they work well, but a) do not keep your hands warm, esp under 0, b) are not made to do anything but your standard fd work, ie setting up tentage..worked good, patrolling...worked good, lifting hot pot off stove...worked ok, driving G wagon...worked awesome. Like was mentioned above they are not good for rappelling, and not made to handle wire or POL.

No doubt it will be a personal preference if you really like them or not...I do like, and wish they'd issue 2 pr.


----------



## MPSHIELD (22 Sep 2005)

Armymedic-thanks for the info. I take it there was no premature falling appart otherwise you would have mentioned it I'm sure? (ie the sewing comming undone?).


----------



## geo (22 Sep 2005)

have only received mine recently so cannot confirm new gloves but if the gauntlet style winter wet weather gloves are anything to go by - they should be fairly decent.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2005)

We did our bulk issue here in Gagetown in February. We got one pair with a hole in them now (it's a big knife cut that we put there when opening the box for the bulk exchange!!) We did get a pair back damaged that buddy had managed to shut in his car door, but other than that, we haven't had complaints about their quality at all. Used mine on the ranges this week and while packing up all our modular, arches purlins etc to send down to New Orleans and they worked good, very nice and comfortable. Niner got a few jumps in with his and loves them.


----------



## kyleg (26 Sep 2005)

Ok, here it is, as promised, my post-ex CADPAT glove review. Now, bearing in mind I only used them for a weekend, they held up very well. The leather is very soft and supple (gets even better once you've worn them for a bit) but surprisingly resilient. I saw no problems in the stitching, and they barely scuffed. The only (minor) complaint I have is the edges inside the glove, particularly in the fingers, that tends to be slightly uncomfortable. But I assume it will soften up and become less noticeable as I wear them more.

All in all, I'm happy with the gloves as warm weather "hand-protectors."

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## davidk (1 Oct 2005)

Pte.Pinky said:
			
		

> All in all, I'm happy with the gloves as warm weather "hand-protectors."



Emphasis on the _warm weasther_. They're nice during the day (or I suppose a summer night) but come fall they become LCF only. I was pretty cold over that ex (I'm sure you heard me shivering at the ORV, Pinky...) and had to switch to the next level of gloves during the night. I found my gloves also got more supple, and I also noticed the seams on the inside rubbing against my fingers, which may get less irritating as time goes by. At least the mud comes off easily...


----------



## Spanky (1 Oct 2005)

We received our gloves the other night.  We did not have to turn in the old liner/outer combo.


----------



## reccecrewman (2 Oct 2005)

I got a pair of thin white liners when I got my cadpat leather gloves, so they're not too bad in the late fall before the snow flies.  Plus the new CVC gloves we got last year are decent.


----------

